# good tankmates for my geophagus cichlids???



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a 210 gallon with a mixture of geophagus cichlids all different sizes I also have a couple of pleco's 2 severums and a rainbow cichlid I was wondering if there are any other good size cichlids that will fit in with the semi aggressive ones I have now thanks


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

you could give a shot at some peacock bass. Is the tank planted?


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

no plats tried but keep getting destroyed just have lots of driftwood and rock very natural looking minus the plants


----------

